# Νεκρός κατά τη διάρκεια (ή συνεπεία;) ελέγχου εισιτηρίων



## Zazula (Aug 14, 2013)

http://www.topontiki.gr/article/570...aumatias-sto-kefali-epeidi-den-eixe-eisitirio

Το παρόν αυτονομήθηκε (όχι από μένα) από την κουβέντα εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?5777.
Οπότε τουλάχιστον δικαιούμαι να επιλέξω τον τίτλο, αφού λογίζομαι για νηματανοίξας.


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2013)

Ο τίτλος:
*Νεκρός 18χρονος επειδή δεν είχε εισιτήριο τρόλεϊ*

Θα μπορούσε να είναι:
Νεκρός 18χρονος επειδή έγινε έλεγχος εισιτηρίων
Νεκρός 18χρονος επειδή πήδηξε από τρόλεϊ εν κινήσει
Νεκρός 18χρονος επειδή ήταν τζαμπατζής

Στα μέσα κοινωνικής παράνοιας ο καθένας δίνει τον τίτλο που επιβάλλει το θυμικό του. Κατάφεραν να το κάνουν αγώνα μνημονιακών–αντιμνημονιακών. Η Λένα Διβάνη τόλμησε να σχολιάσει με μια ορθολογική διαπίστωση και χύθηκε επάνω της ένας χείμαρρος ανορθολογικού μίσους. Κρατηθείτε καλά: η διαδρομή έχει πολλές στροφές και λακκούβες.


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2013)

*Το αποδοκιμαστικό παράσημο το έβαλα μόνος μου στον εαυτό μου.*

Το μέλος που αποδοκίμασε το μήνυμά μου έδειξε διακριτικότητα και δεν δημοσιοποίησε το σχόλιό του, που περίπου έλεγε να χαίρομαι τον ορθολογισμό μου.

Έβαλα το ψυχρό σχόλιό μου εν γνώσει τού ότι βράζει ο λαϊκός θυμός και γίνομαι στόχος. Είχα μόλις διαβάσει σε νήμα του Facebook για τη Διβάνη στολίσματα που μόνο τα πιο άρρωστα μυαλά μπορούν να σοφιστούν. 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...15970712.81845.203911776297014&type=1&theater

Διαβάζω τώρα στην Αυγή:
Ποιός όμως μπορεί να δικαιολογήσει στους γονείς του ότι ο 19χρονος γιός τους χάθηκε για 1,4 ευρώ. Αυτή από χθες το βράδυ είναι η τιμή της ζωής στην Ελλάδα. Πόσο ακόμη θα την υποτιμήσουν οι Σαμαράδες και οι Βενιζέλοι; Και πόσο απαθείς μπορούμε να παραμένουμε σε ότι συμβαίνει γύρω μας, στην κοινωνία και τους ανθρώπους της;
https://www.avgi.gr/article/778817/egklima-mnimonion-sta-1-4-euro-i-zoi-stin-ellada-i-ena-eisitirio-

Το μόνο λοιπόν που με προστάζει ο ψυχρός ορθολογισμός μου (που τον χαίρομαι και ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές) είναι να πάρουμε απόσταση από το γεγονός και να μην επιτρέπουμε από πουθενά την καπηλεία στην πλάτη όλων μας. Ένα παιδί χάθηκε τζάμπα. Τι άλλο πρέπει να χάσουμε μέσα στην παραζάλη;


----------



## SBE (Aug 14, 2013)

Τους κινδύνους του άλματος από κινούμενο όχημα τους ξέρουμε όλοι (εκτός από τους ήρωες του Χόλιγουντ). 
Τους κινδύνους της μαζικής παράκρουσης μάλλον δεν τους ξέρουμε αρκετά.


----------



## sarant (Aug 14, 2013)

Να θυμίσω πάντως ότι οι μεγάλες πολυήμερες ταραχές στα παριζιάνικα προάστια το 2005 ξεκίνησαν όταν δυο μικροπαραβάτες νεαροί που τους κυνηγούσε η αστυνομία, κρύφτηκαν μέσα/κοντά/πίσω από μια γεννήτρια και πέθαναν από ηλεκτροπληξία. 

Όσο για τη Διβάνη, με εντυπωσιάζει που μια γνωστή συγγραφέας, μαθαίνοντας μια μάλλον ασυνήθιστη τραγική είδηση, επιλέγει να επικεντρωθεί στην ανάγκη να συνεχιστεί το έργο των ελεγκτών εισιτηρίων.
Ή αλλιώς, 
Ποιος θα γράψει μια τόσο θλιβερή
μπαλάντα για τους ελεγκτές εισιτηρίων άδοξοι πούναι;
(Στο διβάνι με τον Καρυωτάκη)


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2013)

Μπορώ να καταλάβω τη Διβάνη επειδή έτσι σκέφτομαι και αντιδρώ κι εγώ. Δεν θεωρώ δηλαδή υποχρεωτικό να περάσω πρώτα τη φάση της κατάθεσης πιστοποιητικών δημοκρατικών φρονημάτων, να καταθέσω με πλέριο λαϊκισμό τις απόψεις μου για το πόσο καταραμένος είναι ο καπιταλισμός και πού μας έχει φέρει. Δεν ξέρω καν πώς και πού προέκυψε το άτονο τουίτ της. Δεν είχα σκοπό ούτε να ψέξω ούτε να υπερασπιστώ τη Διβάνη. Θύμωσα που είδα την καπηλεία σε ένα τραγικό περιστατικό, θύμωσα που διάβασα αντιδράσεις αγρίων ανθρώπων. Ναι, έτσι έγιναν στο Παρίσι, ναι, έτσι έγιναν κι εδώ όταν ένας εγκληματίας αστυνομικός σκότωσε ένα παιδάκι. Αφορμές είναι, βέβαια, τα μικρά περιστατικά, σταγόνες που ξεχειλίζουν κάποιο ποτήρι, και η μικρή τραγωδία γίνεται μεγάλη — από τους αγριεμένους κάτω από τις συνθήκες που ζούμε. Οι λιγότερο αγριεμένοι πιστεύω ότι θα πρέπει να προσέχουν πολύ. Ίσως και η Διβάνη θα έπρεπε να προσέξει περισσότερο. Ίσως και η ταπεινότητά μου. Αλλά η συντάκτρια της Αυγής τι ζητούσε ακριβώς; Πόσο χαίρεται από το λάδι που ρίχνει στη φωτιά και τι περιμένει; 

Επαναλαμβάνω λοιπόν την προηγούμενη έκκληση:

Να πάρουμε απόσταση από το γεγονός και να μην επιτρέπουμε από πουθενά την καπηλεία στην πλάτη όλων μας.


----------



## SBE (Aug 14, 2013)

nickel said:


> Να πάρουμε απόσταση από το γεγονός και να μην επιτρέπουμε από πουθενά την καπηλεία στην πλάτη όλων μας.



Τι λες βρε Νίκελ; κάτι τέτοιες ευκαιρίες ψάχνουν όσοι ενδιαφέρονται να κάνουν αντιπολίτευση, να πουλήσουν φύλλα (και φυλλάδες) και όλα τα σχετικά. Θες να χάσουν την ευκαιρία; 

Αυτό που παρατηρώ πάντως με ενδιαφέρον είναι το ότι την τελευταία ας πούμε πενταετία, οι καπηλείες εξελίχτηκαν από σοβαρά περιστατικά που θα προκαλούσαν ανησυχία σε κάθε φιλήσυχο πολίτη, σε περιστατικά στα οποία ο φιλήσυχος πολίτης θα κούναγε το κεφάλι του και υπό ΚΣ θα τα διάβαζε στα ψιλά των εφημερίδων. Άρα ή κάποιοι (πολλοί) κάτι έχουν πάθει ή κάποιοι προσπαθούν να βγάλουν κι απ' τη μύγα ξίγκι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 15, 2013)

Καλημέρα,

Διαβάζω απίστευτα πράγματα σήμερα στο διαδίκτυο. Αναρωτιέμαι πού κρύβεται και ποιος καλλιεργεί τέτοιο απύθμενο μίσος, κυρίως επειδή ξέρω από την ιστορία πού έχουν καταλήξει κοινωνίες που βρέθηκαν σε ανάλογες φρενίτιδες παραλογισμού.

Κάθε προσπάθεια συζήτησης για το συγκεκριμένο περιστατικό τορπιλίζεται (μέρα που 'ναι, κιόλας!) σε μια συναισθηματική τρικυμία. Τα γεγονότα (τα όποια) δεν έχουν σημασία. Σε αυτές τις περιστάσεις, τι μπορεί να προσφέρει ο ορθολογισμός;

Εκ των υστέρων, μπορεί να προσφέρει ένα τουίτ σαν του Παπαδημούλη, που ζήτησε το σοκ από τον θάνατο του 19χρονου να αφυπνίσει, ώστε να υπάρξει κάρτα δωρεάν μετακίνησης στα ΜΜΜ για τους άνεργους. Αυτή θα ήταν μια ουσιαστική, ορθολογική συνεισφορά στην κοινωνία.

Το σημαντικό δεν είναι όμως το εκ των υστέρων. Είναι το τι μπορεί να προσφέρει ο ορθολογισμός επιτόπου. Κάποιοι ψύχραιμοι άνθρωποι να παρέμβουν, να ηρεμήσουν τα πνεύματα. Κάποιος να βρεθεί που να πει «Βρε παιδιά, άνθρωποι είμαστε, ας δώσουμε 50 νοματαίοι εδώ μέσα από ένα ευρώ να πληρώσουμε εμείς, η κοινωνία του τρόλεϊ, το πρόστιμο του παιδιού.» Ή, αν ζορίζονται τα πράγματα ή κάποιος θέλει να ακτιβίσει, ας φιλμάρει με το κινητό του το περιστατικό, ας ειδοποιήσει κάποιο ειδησεογραφικό μέσο της εμπιστοσύνης του, ας κάνει κάτι. Ας πει, τουλάχιστον, στο παιδί «Μην πηδάς, θα σκοτωθείς. Δεν είναι Χόλιγουντ εδώ.» 

Το να λες, «ας έκοβε ο ελεγκτής το πρόστιμο» όταν ο νεαρός δεν έδινε τα στοιχεία του, δεν είναι ορθολογική συνεισφορά στη συζήτηση. Το να αποκαλείς δολοφόνο έναν άνθρωπο που προσπαθεί να κάνει τη δουλειά του, δεν είναι ορθολογική συνεισφορά. Το να δημοσιεύεις σε έγκυρους ιστότοπους λιβελογραφήματα, αυτό κι αν δεν είναι ορθολογική συνεισφορά. 

Και το να μη συμπεριφέρεσαι ορθολογικά παρά να χορεύεις ζωσμένος αναμμένους πυρσούς μέσα σε μια μπαρουταποθήκη μπορεί να δείχνει την απελπισία σου (ή την αμυαλιά σου), αλλά σίγουρα δεν θα σε οδηγήσει πουθενά. Δεν θα οδηγήσει τίποτε και κανέναν πουθενά.


----------



## SBE (Aug 15, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ Δόχτορα για την ψύχραιμη και σοβαρή σούμα. 
Λες: 


> Αναρωτιέμαι πού κρύβεται και ποιος καλλιεργεί τέτοιο απύθμενο μίσος


Αυτή είναι κι η δικιά μου απορία, μόνο που εγώ δεν το λέω μίσος αλλά βλακεία, ομαδική παράκρουση, αναχώρηση από τη λογική κλπ κλπ. 
Όμως έχω μια διαφωνία: αν εγώ ήμουνα στο λεωφορείο ΔΕΝ θα έδινα το ένα ευρώ να πληρώσουμε όλοι μαζί το πρόστιμο του παιδιού κλπ. Γιατί πού σταματάει αυτό τελικά; Θα πληρώνουμε τον κάθε παραβάτη όλοι μαζί; Θα διαλέγουμε ποιοί παραβάτες μας φαίνονται πιο συμπαθητικοί; Ή ποιοί λένε την πιο πονεμένη ιστορία; Θα το κάνουμε διαγωνισμό συμπάθειας; 

ΥΓ Στο ΗΒ αν είσαι άνεργος ή υποαπασχολούμενος ή έχεις μόλις ξεκινήσει δουλειά και δεν έχεις πληρωθεί ακόμα μπορείς μέσω του ταμείου ανεργίας να λάβεις δωρεάν κάποια εισιτήρια για μετακινήσεις ΕΦΟΣΟΝ οι μετακινήσεις είναι σχετικές με την εύρεση εργασίας. Δηλαδή από-προς συνεντεύξεις, από- προς άμισθες θέσεις πρακτικής εξάσκησης, από-προς τον τόπο εργασίας σου μέχρι να πάρεις τον πρώτο μισθό.


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2013)

Στο άλλο νήμα έγραψα ότι έχω πρόβλημα με το σύστημα που μας κάνει αναξιοπρεπείς, που μας κάνει κλέφτες. Ίσως η έξαψη της επικαιρότητας επέβαλλε να προσθέσω (στο #2) ότι πολύ περισσότερο έχω πρόβλημα όταν αυτά καταλήγουν σε θάνατο. Όμως αρνούμαι να συνταχθώ με τα κουτά συνθήματα που λένε «Η ανθρώπινη ζωή στον καιρό του μνημονίου κοστίζει 1 ευρώ».

Θα προτιμήσω την κατάληξη στο σημερινό άρθρο της Ρέας Βιτάλη:

Η απώλεια πάντα με σοκάρει. Με ρίχνει μέχρι πάτου. Πονάω φρικτά αυτούς που φεύγουν, αυτούς που μένουν. Αλλά πέρα απ΄ αυτό… Μέρα τη μέρα… Με πονάνε μάλλον με τρομάζουν. Μου κόβουν τα πόδια, για να ακριβολογώ. Οι συγκάτοικοί μου. «Δικαστές». Αυτόματοι. Μονόφθαλμοι. Με χίλιες επικαλύψεις θυμών. Ξεσκεπάζεις και μόνο θυμός ενυπάρχει. Άτσαλος θυμός, χωρίς επεξεργασία. Υπάρχει ηδονικός θυμός, γιατρέ; Εναντίον των πάντων. Κόσμος χωρισμένος με τον παιδικό διαχωρισμό. Καλοί και κακοί. Το παιδί καλό και φτωχό, ο οδηγός κακός. «Για ένα ευρώ τον σκότωσε ο αλήτης». Πώς θα προχωρήσει η συμβίωσή μας; Τόσοι γύρω μας έτοιμοι με τα καρφιά για σταυρώσεις.

Μου λείπει η συγκατοίκηση με ανθρώπους που κατέχουν τη σοφία της γνώσης ότι υπάρχει και η κακιά ώρα. Η Στιγμή.
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.ellada&id=26887


----------



## bernardina (Aug 16, 2013)

Άρθρο του Μιχάλη Μητσού στα Νέα

"Ένα 19χρονο παιδί συλλαμβάνεται στο τρόλεϊ χωρίς εισιτήριο, ο ελεγκτής ζητά τα στοιχεία του, το παιδί πανικοβάλλεται, πατάει το κουμπί κινδύνου, πηδάει έξω και σκοτώνεται. Υπάρχουν ευθύνες παντού, από την ανεπάρκεια των ελεγκτικών μηχανισμών μέχρι την ανευθυνότητα του κινήματος Δεν Πληρώνω. Όχι μόνο επειδή θα μπορούσε να είναι γιος μου, αλλά επειδή αισθάνθηκε αυτό τον φόβο και τη μοναξιά που τον οδήγησαν στη μοιραία πράξη. Όπως είμαι και με τον ελεγκτή. Επειδή έκανε τη δουλειά του. Μια συγγραφέας σχολιάζει στο twitter το τραγικό γεγονός με έναν τρόπο που είναι χωρίς αμφιβολία ατυχής. Πέφτουν να τη φάνε, τα σχόλια που δημοσιεύονται είναι τρομαχτικά, εκτοξεύονται αηδιαστικές απειλές εναντίον της προσωπικότητάς της, της επαγγελματικής της υπόστασης και της ίδιας της ζωής της. Διαφωνώ με τη στιγμή που επέλεξε να σχολιάσει ένα θάνατο, αλλά είμαι με το μέρος της γιατί βρέθηκε μόνη απέναντι στη βαρβαρότητα.
Η κοινωνία αυτή θέλει αίμα. Αίμα ανώνυμων μαρτύρων για να ορκίζεται εκδίκηση πάνω από το μνήμα τους, αίμα επώνυμων συμβόλων της εξουσίας -πολιτικής, οικονομικής, πνευματικής- για να εκτονώνει τα πρωτόγονα ένστικτά της. Πάντα ήταν έτσι. Από την αδιαφορία μας απέναντι στα θύματα της εγχώριας τρομοκρατίας μέχρι το καταστροφικό μας ξέσπασμα μετά τον θάνατο του Αλέξη Γρηγορόπουλου, πάντοτε αίμα θέλαμε. Και όταν ήρθε η κρίση, αντί να κοιτάξουμε πρώτα γύρω μας, δίπλα μας, μέσα μας, σπεύσαμε πάλι να αναζητήσουμε ενόχους για να τους σταυρώσουμε.
Η κοινωνία αυτή πρέπει να γλυκάνει. Πρέπει να (ξανα)βρούμε έννοιες όπως η ευγένεια, ο σεβασμός, η γενναιοδωρία, η κατανόηση, η ηπιότητα, η ανοχή. Δεν χρειάζεται να αγαπηθούμε, δεν μπορούμε να αγαπηθούμε, θα ήταν υποκριτικό να ζητήσει κανείς κάτι τέτοιο. Η αρμονική συμβίωση είναι το ζητούμενο και αυτή η ζηλευτή λέξη που χρησιμοποιούν οι Αγγλοσάξονες και ζήτησε τις προάλλες ο Ομπάμα από ένα κοριτσάκι να την ψάξει στο λεξικό και να την κάνει σημαία του: empathy, που δεν σημαίνει εμπάθεια, αλλά ακριβώς το αντίθετο, να μοιράζεσαι τα συναισθήματα του άλλου, να τον καταλαβαίνεις, να χαίρεσαι για τη χαρά του και να του συμπαραστέκεσαι στον πόνο του. Είτε βρίσκεσαι από πάνω είτε από κάτω. Είτε ασκείς εξουσία είτε προσπαθείς απλώς να επιβιώσεις.
"Το να προσέχεις τις ανάγκες των άλλων μπορεί να μην είναι ο σκοπός της ζωής, είναι όμως το έργο της ζωής", είπε τις προάλλες ο αμερικανός συγγραφέας Τζόναθαν Σάφραν Φόερ στους αποφοίτους του Middlebury College. "Ίσως να είναι πολύπλοκο και επώδυνο και απίστευτα δύσκολο. Δεν είναι όμως κάτι που δίνουμε. Είναι αυτό που παίρνουμε σε αντάλλαγμα για το ότι πρέπει να πεθάνουμε". Είναι δύσκολο να γλυκάνουμε, είναι επώδυνο, αλλά μερικές φορές δεν είναι τίποτα παραπάνω από ένα χαμόγελο".


----------



## rogne (Aug 16, 2013)

> Εν τω μεταξύ, σύμφωνα με δικαστικές πληροφορίες στο πόρισμα των ελεγκτών που πραγματοποίησαν την πραγματογνωμοσύνη για το τραγικό περιστατικό φέρεται να αναφέρεται ότι «Ο 18χρονος διαπληκτίστηκε με τον ελεγκτή ο οποίος τον τράβηξε από την μπλούζα για να μην αποβιβαστεί. Στη συνέχεια ενώ του ξέφυγε, έτρεξε προς την πόρτα. Πάτησε το μπουτόν κινδύνου, το όχημα επιβράδυνε και με το άλλο χέρι του έσπρωξε την πόρτα για να ανοίξει. Όταν άφησε το χέρι του από το μπουτόν η πόρτα έκλεισε με αποτέλεσμα να του "πιάσει" το πόδι και να γυρίσει το σώμα του. Ο άτυχος νέος, στην προσπάθεια του να απεγκλωβιστεί έπεσε».



http://www.tovima.gr/society/article/?aid=526295

* Και μια κλαδική προσέγγιση, με έμφαση στον... κινητροδοτούμενο υπερβάλλοντα ζήλο των ελεγκτών σε τρόλεϊ-λεωφορεία.


----------



## SBE (Aug 17, 2013)

Από αυτή την περιγραφή δεν καταλαβαίνω ποιός έκανε τι. 

_Ο 18χρονος διαπληκτίστηκε με τον ελεγκτή ο οποίος τον τράβηξε από την μπλούζα για να μην αποβιβαστεί. _
ΟΚ. αυτό το καταλαβαίνω. 
_Στη συνέχεια ενώ του ξέφυγε, έτρεξε προς την πόρτα. _
Ξέφυγε ο νεαρός από τον ελεγκτή ή του ξέφυγε του ελεγκτή ο νεαρός. Αλλά ποιός έτρεξε προς την πόρτα; Ο νεαρός ή ο ελεγκτής;
_Πάτησε το μπουτόν κινδύνου, το όχημα επιβράδυνε και με το άλλο χέρι του έσπρωξε την πόρτα για να ανοίξει._ 
Ποιός; Υποθέτω ο νεαρός, αλλά και πάλι δεν το βρίσκω ξεκάθαρο. 
_Όταν άφησε το χέρι του από το μπουτόν η πόρτα έκλεισε με αποτέλεσμα να του "πιάσει" το πόδι και να γυρίσει το σώμα του._ 
Ο νεαρός που βρισκόταν όταν η πόρτα του έπιασε το πόδι; Μέσα στο λεωφορείο; Έξω από το λεωφορείο; Λογικά έξω θα ήταν, αλλά πως στο καλό έκανε το ακροβατικό να πηδήξει έξω από το λεωφορείο και να έχει ακόμα το χέρι στο κουμπί πάνω από την πόρτα;
_Ο άτυχος νέος, στην προσπάθεια του να απεγκλωβιστεί έπεσε_
Εδώ είναι που μπερδεύομαι. Ο νεαρός πήδηξε έξω από το λεωφορείο, το οποίο πήγαινε με κάποια ταχύτητα, και το πόδι του πιάστηκε στην πόρτα. Όλα αυτά έγιναν σε δευτερόλεπτα, τι "προσπάθεια να απεγκλωβιστεί" μας λέει; Το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι δεν πρόλαβε να καταλάβει τι τρέχει. Και προφανώς επειδή πιάστηκε το πόδι του στην πόρτα το άλμα είχε σοβαρότερες επιπτώσεις αν δεν είχε πιαστεί (που βεβαίως δε σημαίνει αυτό ότι αλλιώς δεν θα πάθαινε τίποτα).


----------



## nickel (Aug 17, 2013)

Ας αφήσουμε τις αρχές να μαζέψουν τις μαρτυρικές καταθέσεις και να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους. Αυτό ζήτησαν και οι γονείς του παιδιού. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να συμβάλλουμε στο αίσχος της διαδικτυακής εκδίκασης της υπόθεσης.


----------



## SBE (Aug 17, 2013)

nickel said:


> Ας αφήσουμε τις αρχές να μαζέψουν τις μαρτυρικές καταθέσεις και να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους. Αυτό ζήτησαν και οι γονείς του παιδιού. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να συμβάλλουμε στο αίσχος της διαδικτυακής εκδίκασης της υπόθεσης.



α. το συγκεκριμένο απόσπασμα δεν μου φάνηκε ιδιαίτερα κίτρινο (κακογραμμένο ναι)
β. δεν είδα τις δηλώσεις των γονιών, αλλά μου είπαν κάποιοι που τις είδαν ότι δεν ήταν τόσο νηφάλιες όσο λες
γ. Ίσως πρέπει να αυτονομηθούν τα περί ατυχήματος και να μείνει το νήμα σαν συζήτηση για τα ΜΜΜ γενικότερα


----------



## nickel (Aug 17, 2013)

α. Δεν είπα ότι είναι κίτρινο! Μα πού το είδες αυτό; 
β. Οι γονείς δεν ζήτησαν να δικαστεί η υπόθεση στο διαδίκτυο.
γ. Ναι, αύριο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 17, 2013)

Το πόρισμα των ιατροδικαστών κατά το Βήμα: «Ο 19χρονος δεν είχε σημάδια από δυνατά χτυπήματα ούτε ίχνη στα πόδια από παγίδευση στην πόρτα»


----------



## bernardina (Aug 17, 2013)

Του Δ. Χατζόπουλου.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 17, 2013)

http://vlemma.wordpress.com/2013/08/17/skeftomai-tous-goneis/


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 18, 2013)

Λες να καθόμασταν δίπλα δίπλα, εκεί στην παράσταση του Γαλιλαίου; Ολόκληρη η τυχερή μας τάξη, που μέσα στη χούντα μπόρεσε να μελετήσει δύο χρόνια Μπρεχτ, με τον Γερμανό φιλόλογό μας, που μας πήγε να δούμε το έργο που ξέραμε από στήθους, να νιώσουμε το «Αλίμονο στους λαούς...» ζωντανά, με όλες τις αισθήσεις μας, στο σκοτεινό και μη οικείο περιβάλλον του Εθνικού; Είναι άραγε αυτός ένας από τους λόγους που νιώθω κατευθείαν στο μυαλό μου σύμφωνος με αυτά που γράφει σήμερα ο Κώστας Σπυρόπουλος;

*Ήρωες; Αλίμονο!*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 18, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Το εισιτήριο των 1,20€ είναι για μία διαδρομή με ένα λεωφορείο ή τρόλει (δλδ χωρίς μετεπιβίβαση).


Το σημαντικό όμως είναι ότι, αν δεν έχεις εισιτήριο, το τεκμαιρόμενο σε έναν έλεγχο είναι ότι προφανώς ελέγχεσαι για μια διαδρομή.

Με άλλα λόγια, αν ίσχυε κάποια από τις προϋποθέσεις μειωμένου εισιτηρίου, δεν χάθηκε τζάμπα ένας νέος άνθρωπος για 1,40 ευρώ (ανακοίνωση από κόμμα Α) ή 1 ευρώ (ανακοίνωση από κόμμα Β) ή 1,20 ευρώ (κανονικό εισιτήριο), αλλά _ενδεχομένως_ για 0,60 εισιτήριο (που δεν υπήρχε) ή 36 ευρώ πρόστιμο (που θα αντιστοιχούσε).

Μα ασχολήθηκε κανείς να μάθει τι συνέβη πριν βγάλει τα πύρινα ανακοινωθέντα του; Στο κάτω κάτω, ακόμη πιο αβανταδόρικο θα ήταν για τους σκοπούς του κάτι σαν «Για λίγες δεκάρες...»


----------



## Zazula (Aug 18, 2013)

Δηλαδή αν γραφόταν πως χάθηκε για 0,60€ αντί για 1,40€, θα άλλαζε κάτι επί της ουσίας;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 18, 2013)

Αν θεωρείς, όπως εγώ, ότι η ουσία είναι ότι χάθηκε παράλογα, χαζά, ένας νέος άνθρωπος κατά τη διάρκεια ελέγχου εισιτηρίων, όχι. 

Αυτά που γράφτηκαν και γράφονται όμως στην ιντερνετόσφαιρα και συνδέουν την ουσία με το κόστος του εισιτηρίου ή τις διαδικασίες ελέγχου κλπ δεν εστιάζουν στο παραπάνω, κτγμ. Δεν τους ενδιαφέρει ο άγνωστός τους άνθρωπος, αλλά η καλλιέργεια συναισθημάτων και η υποστήριξη πολιτικών θέσεων. Αν θυμάσαι, στην αρχή μάθαμε ότι ήταν παιδί από «οικογένεια ανέργων πληγέντων από το μνημόνιο». Διαψεύστηκε αυτό. Μετά μάθαμε ότι επέστρεφε από την έξοδο που είχε με την παρέα του. Αν μάθουμε και ότι όλο αυτό το τραγικό δυστύχημα έγινε επειδή ένα νέο παιδί απλώς δεν χτύπησε (ή δεν είχε) ένα εισιτήριο των 0,60 και τα 'χασε από ντροπή ή έκανε κάτι παλαβό και παράτολμο, ίδιο της νιότης του, τι θα γίνουν όλοι οι πύρινοι λόγοι και οι θανατικές κατάρες και οι προτροπές να δολοφονηθούν οι ελεγκτές;

Ειλικρινά, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς μπορεί να πεθάνει κανείς «συνεπεία» ελέγχου εισιτηρίων, έστω και με ερωτηματικό. Μπορώ να καταλάβω ότι ένας άνθρωπος μπορεί να σκοτωθεί συνεπεία των πράξεών του ή πράξεων των άλλων. Αλλά συνεπεία ελέγχου; Αίτιο και αιτιατό; Χωρίς να μεσολαβήσει κάτι;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## Alexandra (Aug 18, 2013)

Να πώς βλέπω εγώ αυτό το θέμα:
​Είσαι 18 χρονών. Εδώ και 3-4 χρόνια οι μεγάλοι σού πιπιλίζουν το μυαλό με το “Δεν πληρώνω”. Θεωρείς ότι είναι όχι απλώς δικαίωμά σου, αλλά υποχρέωσή σου να μην πληρώνεις τις “ληστρικές” τιμές των εισιτηρίων στα ΜΜΜ, ακόμα κι αν δικαιούσαι μειωμένο εισιτήριο των 0,60 ή 0,70, ακόμα κι αν ο πατέρας σου δεν είναι άνεργος. Ανεβαίνεις κάθε μέρα στα τρόλεϊ και στα λεωφορεία και ποτέ δεν ακυρώνεις εισιτήριο. Είσαι έτοιμος για αναμέτρηση με ελεγκτές, έχεις ακόμα εντοπίσει και το μπουτόν διαφυγής, στην περίπτωση που θα σε στριμώξουν. Ίσως να έχεις διαβάσει στο Ίντερνετ και λεπτομερείς αναλύσεις με τα δικαιώματα των λαθρεπιβατών, τι επιτρέπεται και τι δεν επιτρέπεται να σου κάνει ο ελεγκτής.
​Και έρχεται η καταραμένη μέρα που πέφτεις πάνω σε ζόρικο/τρελό/κυνηγό κεφαλών (προσθέστε όποιον χαρακτηρισμό θέλετε) ελεγκτή, και αναγκάζεσαι να εφαρμόσεις το σχέδιο διαφυγής. Και χάνεις τη ζωή σου, επειδή το σχέδιο δεν είναι πληκτρολόγηση στον υπολογιστή για να κάνεις “undo”.
​Ωραία, ε; Τι κατάλαβαν αυτοί που σ’ έσπρωξαν σ’ αυτό το τέλος και τώρα χοροπηδάνε σαν τα κοράκια πάνω στον τάφο σου; Γιατί δεν σου έλεγαν κάτι για να προφυλάξεις τη ζωή σου; Γιατί δεν λένε στον οποιονδήποτε 18χρονο τι θα μπορούσε να φέρει μια κακιά στιγμή; Μάλλον επειδή καθόλου δεν σκοτίζονταν για σένα ή για τα 18 σου χρόνια ή για τον κίνδυνο να χάσεις τη ζωή σου όταν θα εφάρμοζες αυτά που σου έλεγαν. Οι ίδιοι που τα έλεγαν αυτά μπορεί με τη σύνεση των 30 ή των 40 τους χρόνων να ενεργούσαν αλλιώς, και να αποφάσιζαν να μην τα βάλουν με τον εν λόγω ελεγκτή. "Tough luck, μικρέ", θα λένε τώρα. "Εμείς δεν σου είπαμε να πας να σκοτωθείς, σου είπαμε μόνο να μην πληρώνεις."
​Λυπάμαι, αλλά δεν μ' ενδιαφέρει η πολιτική ανάλυση του θέματος, ούτε οι αντιπαραθέσεις των δύο πλευρών. Σαν μητέρα βλέπω μόνο την απώλεια των γονιών, που δεν πρόκειται να θεραπευθεί ούτε αν ο ελεγκτής κριθεί εγκληματίας και φάει ισόβια ούτε αν αύριο η κυβέρνηση κάνει όλες τις συγκοινωνίες δωρεάν και δικαιώσει όλους τους "Δεν πληρώνω".


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 18, 2013)

Συμπληρωματικά των όσων είπα πιο πάνω, τα συνθήματα που έχουν κατακλύσει τους τοίχους της Αθήνας:




Τώρα, αν ο 18χρονος, που θα επιχειρήσει να "δολοφονήσει" ελεγκτή αντί να χτυπήσει εισιτήριο, χάσει τη ζωή του πάνω στο μελέ, δεν χάθηκε ο κόσμος, έτσι, συντρόφια;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 18, 2013)

Ζαζ, για το βίντεο, ειλικρινά, θα προτιμούσα να μη συμμετέχω σε ανακριτικές διαδικτυακές εργασίες, ιδίως όταν δεν έχω τις ικανότητες και τις γνώσεις να καταλάβω τα λεγόμενα και να εκτιμήσω διάφορα πράγματα. Ελπίζω η κυρία μάρτυρας να τα επαναλάβει όλα αυτά εκεί που μετράνε, στον εισαγγελέα.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 18, 2013)

Το έβαλα επειδή κυκλοφορεί. Κανονικά δεν τεκμαίρεται καν ότι πρόκειται για αυτόπτη μάρτυρα, κατά δήλωσή της είναι. Εννοείται πως όλα θα κριθούν στην αίθουσα.


----------



## SBE (Aug 18, 2013)

Άλεξ, καλό αλλά να πως το βλέπω εγώ το θέμα, αλλάζοντας τα δικά σου λόγια:
Είσαι 18 χρονών. Εδώ και 18 χρόνια οι μεγάλοι σού πιπιλίζουν το μυαλό ότι είσαι το κέντρο του κόσμου. Κι ότι για κάθε πρόβλημα αρκεί λίγο μπλαμπλά και θα τη γλυτώσεις. Ότι σου χρωστάει όλη η κοινωνία. Ότι όποιος είναι καλός είναι μαλάκας. Ότι μόνο τα κορόιδα έχουν υποχρεώσεις. Ότι είναι μαγκιά να στρίβεις από τις υποχρεώσεις σου. Ότι ο τζαμπατζής είναι ο έξυπνος της υπόθεσης. Και φυσικά υπήρχαν εδώ-εκεί μερικοί που το έπαιζαν θεωρητικοί της γυφτιάς και προσπαθούσαν να ντύσουν με ιδεολογία το όλο σκηνικό αλλά δεν τους ακούγαμε και τόσο, κρατάγαμε προσχήματα. Και ήρθε η οικονομική κρίση και ξαφνικά τους ακούγαμε περισσότερο. Το καφριλίκι έγινε ιδεολογία αντίστασης σε μνημόνια και λοιπά πράσινα άλογα. 

Και έρχεται η καταραμένη νύχτα που αποφασίζεις ότι τετοια ώρα δεν θα βγει ο ελεγκτής να ελέγξει και μπαίνεις χωρίς να πληρώσεις και πέφτεις πάνω σε ελεγκτή, και η συνέχεια επί της οθόνης.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 18, 2013)

nickel said:


> Η Λένα Διβάνη τόλμησε να σχολιάσει με μια ορθολογική διαπίστωση και χύθηκε επάνω της ένας χείμαρρος ανορθολογικού μίσους.


Αυτό με τα πλαστά πρόστιμα που τα τσέπωναν επιτήδειοι ελεγκτές το είδες; https://www.facebook.com/vakargoudis/posts/350264408451838 :scared:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 18, 2013)

Παλιά, *γνωστή* ιστορία τοπικού θύλακα διαφθοράς στο δημόσιο. Και λοιπόν; Τι σχέση έχει με την παρατήρηση της Διβάνη και τις αντιδράσεις σε αυτήν;


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2013)

Ναι, το παρακολουθώ. Αλλά δυσκολεύομαι να καταλάβω γιατί ενημερώνομαι προσωπικά και ποια σχέση μπορεί να έχει αυτή η πληροφορία με το παράθεμα.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 18, 2013)

Η Διβάνη έσπευσε να κάνει ένα σχόλιο το οποίο αφενός εξομοίωνε όλους τους μη έχοντες εισιτήριο με τζαμπατζήδες κι αφετέρου προϋπέθετε πως οι έλεγχοι είναι σωστοί κι αποδοτικοί ως έχουν. Μια τέτοια διαπίστωση δεν την λες ούτε ισορροπημένη ούτε ορθολογική. Αν δε δεν της έφταναν οι 140 (ή όσοι είναι, τελοσπάντων) τουϊτεροχαρακτήρες για να τοποθετηθεί σωστά, ε δεν θα χανόταν κι ο κόσμος — ας το 'γραφε σε κάνα μπλογκ ή στο φέις.


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2013)

Άρα συμπεραίνω ότι από την όλη διατύπωση μου («Η Λένα Διβάνη τόλμησε να σχολιάσει με μια ορθολογική διαπίστωση και χύθηκε επάνω της ένας χείμαρρος ανορθολογικού μίσους») σε ενοχλεί ο χαρακτηρισμός «ορθολογική». Δεν σκοπεύω να αναλύσω αν εξακολουθώ να υποστηρίζω αυτόν το χαρακτηρισμό, διότι νιώθω κατατρομοκρατημένος από τους τρομοκράτες του διαδικτύου. Προς το παρόν.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 18, 2013)

Ε ναι, δεν υποστηρίζω το τι ακολούθησε εναντίον της Διβάνη — αλλ' απ' την άλλη ούτε θεώρησα το σχόλιό της την επιτομή του ορθολογισμού, ούτε θεωρώ πως στη συνέχεια το χειρίστηκε το θέμα όπως θα 'πρεπε. Κατά τ' άλλα εννοείται ότι κι εγώ θέλω ΜΜΜ τα οποία θα τα πληρώνουμε και άμεσα (με ελεγκτέο και ελεγχόμενο αντίτιμο — και με την όποια κοινωνική ευαισθησία σε ειδικές περιπτώσεις) και έμμεσα (μέσω δίκαιης φορολόγησης).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 18, 2013)

Ζαζ, αφού συμφωνούμε στην ουσία του θέματος και συμφωνούμε στον τρόπο σωστής λειτουργίας των ΜΜΜ και των αδιάφθορων ελέγχων σε αυτά, και αφού είμαστε γλωσσικό φόρουμ, πιστεύεις τελικά ότι ο διαδικτυακός αχός σηκώθηκε επειδή χρησιμοποιήθηκε η, οπωσδήποτε κακόσημη, λέξη «τζαμπατζής» αντί για την ορθή «λαθρεπιβάτης»;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 18, 2013)

*Μήνυση για ανθρωποκτονία με ενδεχόμενο δόλο υπέβαλε η οικογένεια του 19χρονου*
Στρέφεται κατά του ελεγκτή και του οδηγού του τρόλεϊ - Υποστηρίζεται ότι το θύμα σπρώχτηκε
[...](Βήμα)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 18, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ζαζ, αφού συμφωνούμε στην ουσία του θέματος και συμφωνούμε στον τρόπο σωστής λειτουργίας των ΜΜΜ και των αδιάφθορων ελέγχων σε αυτά, και αφού είμαστε γλωσσικό φόρουμ, πιστεύεις τελικά ότι ο διαδικτυακός αχός σηκώθηκε επειδή χρησιμοποιήθηκε η, οπωσδήποτε κακόσημη, λέξη «τζαμπατζής» αντί για την ορθή «λαθρεπιβάτης»;


Δεν μπορώ να γνωρίζω για το υπόλοιπο διαδίκτυο, αλλά προσωπικά —που με ξέρεις και πόσο ήπιος είμαι γενικά— μου ανέβηκε το αίμα στο κεφάλι σε απίστευτο βαθμό μ' εκείνο το «τζαμπατζήδες».


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2013)

Η απάντηση της Λένας Διβάνη δημοσιεύεται στο μπλογκ της στο protagon.gr:
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.blog&id=26929


----------



## Zazula (Aug 19, 2013)

Αυτό διάβαζα κι εγώ τώρα. Για την επίθεση εναντίον της τα έχω ήδη γράψει στο #35 πως δεν με βρίσκει σύμφωνο. Ωστόσο, να σου πω ότι με πείθει; Όχι, δεν στο λέω γιατί θα 'ταν ψέματα. Αναφέρει ότι οι άλλοι έγραφαν κακώς χωρίς να γνωρίζουν όλα τα στοιχεία (κι έχει δίκιο), αλλά παραδέχεται ότι κι εκείνη έγραψε χωρίς να γνωρίζει όλα τα στοιχεία. Οπότε; Οπότε τίποτα, επί της ουσίας καμία αυτοκριτική δεν κάνει.


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2013)

Μόνο από κοντά, Ζαζ, μόνο από κοντά θα τα πούμε αυτά.


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2013)

Zazula said:


> ...καμία αυτοκριτική δεν κάνει.



Σε σχέση μόνο με αυτό:
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.ellada&id=26967


----------



## Zazula (Aug 20, 2013)

E ναι, ουσιαστικά κι εγώ αυτό εννοούσα.


ΥΓ Πάντως για το: «Το “συγγνώμη” στη χώρα μας, η πιο δύσκολο να αρθρωθεί λέξη· όσο αδυνατεί στο “ρο” ο Γάλλος, τόσο ο Έλληνας στο “συγγνώμη”», δεν είναι μόνον ελληνικό φαινόμενο ως φαίνεται: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2e4NlnLr28.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 20, 2013)

Εύχομαι και ελπίζω κανείς από μας να μη θεωρεί ορθολογική ούτε τη φράση "θα έχουμε τον Θανάση στις αποσκευές μας".
Γιατί αν είναι να τα λέμε, να τα λέμε όλα.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 20, 2013)

Γενικά η συγκεκριμένη παρατήρηση είναι τόσο εξόφθαλμη που μόνο η Διβάνη δεν την κατάλαβε: http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.article&id=381058.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 20, 2013)

Εντάξει, τώρα. Όταν κάποιος, τελικά, πει συγγνώμη, θα πούνε οι άλλοι "από τότε που βγήκε η συγγνώμη χάλασε ο κόσμος/χάθηκε το φιλότιμο".


----------



## SBE (Aug 21, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Όταν κάποιος, τελικά, πει συγγνώμη, θα πούνε οι άλλοι "από τότε που βγήκε η συγγνώμη χάλασε ο κόσμος/χάθηκε το φιλότιμο".



:clap::clap::up::up::upz::upz:
Πέστο βρε Έλλη, κι έτσι χαμένος, κι αλλιώς χαμένος.


----------



## Costas (Aug 25, 2013)

Περί αιτήσεων συγνώμης (γράφτηκε αγνοώντας την ύπαρξη του παρόντος νήματος)


----------



## nickel (Aug 25, 2013)

Θεώρησα υποχρέωσή μου να καταθέσω (στο #42) το σύνδεσμο προς το δεύτερο άρθρο της Βιτάλη για τη συγγνώμη επειδή είχα ήδη παραπέμψει στο πρώτο της άρθρο για το θέμα (#10). Συμφωνώ με την άποψη του Κώστα στο μπλογκ του ως προς τη «δήλωση μεταμέλειας» — αυτό ζητούσαν κάποιοι, αλλά όχι όλοι. Κάποιοι θεωρούν ότι είναι σκόπιμο, αφού το κάνεις ήδη με τα πολλά λόγια (γιατί τι άλλο ήταν το μεγάλο κείμενο παρά μια εξήγηση και μια απολογία), να το κάνεις και με τη μαγική λέξη, σωστά βαλμένη, για να σιγάσεις κάποιες από τις φωνές — τουλάχιστον εκείνες που είδαν το ζήτημα με συναίσθημα. Τις άλλες, άλλωστε, εκείνες που βρήκαν την ευκαιρία να επιτεθούν, δεν τις σιγάζεις με τίποτα.

Ωστόσο, η όλη υπόθεση έχει μια διάσταση πολύ μεγαλύτερη από το «τζαμπατζήδες» και τη «συγγνώμη».


----------



## Costas (Aug 25, 2013)

La longue durée...

Καθίσταται πλέον σαφές ότι ο τρόπος των ελέγχων πρέπει να διαφοροποιηθεί με δεδομένο ότι η καταπολέμηση της «εισιτηριοδιαφυγής» αποτελεί στόχο των εταιρειών αστικών συγκοινωνιών στην προσπάθεια ανάσχεσης της οικονομικής αιμορραγίας τους. Ολοι οι εμπλεκόμενοι συγκλίνουν στην άποψη ότι «πρέπει να περιοριστεί ο ανθρώπινος παράγοντας στη διαδικασία ελέγχου» και ως λύση προκρίνεται το ηλεκτρονικό εισιτήριο, ο διαγωνισμός για το οποίο βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη. Σημειώνεται ότι η «εγκατάσταση» του Αυτόματου Συστήματος Συλλογής Κομίστρου αποτελεί προσπάθεια που μετρά πάνω από δέκα χρόνια (!) έχοντας «σκοντάψει» σε άκυρους διαγωνισμούς. Στελέχη του υπουργείου Υποδομών πάντως δηλώνουν στην «Κ» αισιοδοξία για την έκβαση του τρέχοντος διαγωνισμού, ωστόσο το χρονοδιάγραμμα ολοκλήρωσής του τοποθετείται το 2015. (Καθημερινή)


----------

